# tecumseh manual



## moline man (Aug 26, 2008)

i am looking for a free pdf format or similar service manual for a tecumseh ohv175 engine. any help would be appreciated. 
moline man


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The link to the manual you want is probably in the Stick post at the top of the forum. Have a good one. Geo


----------

